# How long for worming meds to work?



## markcrain (Oct 21, 2010)

4 of my goats have gotten scours, one pretty bad. Vet said it was probably parasites and to worm them. I had been using safeguard but was told it wasn't very good so I got Valbazen the other day and gave them that. I've been giving them Kayopactate every day and they still have scours. How long does it take for the medicine to work? Should I try a different wormer?


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a yearling wether that had scours last week. His lower lids were very pale, so I am pretty sure his was from worms. I gave him Quest horse wormer, 1cc per 100 pounds, in addition to Valbazen. Also gave him 10cc pepto and electrolytes to help with the fluid loss from the scours. Since he appeared anemic, I gave him about 5cc of Red Cell for the iron. And probiotics to help get his gut back to functioning properly.

So far it's been three days and he is looking MUCH better! Dry butt and he doesn't look so sucked in and skinny, he was going downhill quickly but is rapidly regaining the weight. 

Since yours are not getting better from the Valbazen (which I think is really just for liver flukes but doesn't get a lot of the other worms), I would go ahead and hit them all with Quest now. Supportive therapy, in the form of electrolytes and probiotics really made a difference for my guy too. The diarreah really pulls them down and they need the help getting proper function and hydration back. Also, don't forget to reworm in 7-10 days.

Have you checked your goats' lower lids for signs of anemia? Also, how old are they? They could have coccidia, which is common especially in younger goats. In which case, Baycox is our new wonder drug of choice at my place.

Good luck!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Fecals should be ran again in 2 weeks IIRC.
In my area most white wormers don't work very well...goat folks around here use Cydectin or Ivermectin based wormers.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

This is a good link for wormers & dosages.
Worms/Wormers

I would also worm them with a different wormer. Either Quest(same as Cydectin but Quest is stronger) or Ivermectin which ever works best in your area & then a fecal in 2 weeks like Suzy said is a great idea.


----------

